# Dumbell brackets?



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Training at home so restricted on lifting heavier dumbells in postion,

Been thinking about trying to make brackets to fit on a power cage to take dumbells?

Anyone done this?

If the mrs cant lift it i cant press it lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get some of these...http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-weight-training-country-power-powerhooks-2-hooks


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Get some of these...http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-weight-training-country-power-powerhooks-2-hooks


Genius, I could do with some of these, cheers Ming. :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Get some of these...http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-weight-training-country-power-powerhooks-2-hooks


Spot on!

Wonder what max weight they can hold?

Out of stock at mo but look good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

They will hold just about any weight that you would reasonably expect to lift. I've had 60kg bells on there and I'm sure they would do more if ever required. They do take a bit of getting used to at first so would recommend mastering their use with lighter weights first...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> They will hold just about any weight that you would reasonably expect to lift. I've had 60kg bells on there and I'm sure they would do more if ever required. They do take a bit of getting used to at first so would recommend mastering their use with lighter weights first...


Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had an idea!

Ordered some chain and shackles!

When delivered i will rig something up and if works ie i dont get crushed i will post a pick up.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got chains today 160kg rated on amazon about £8.

Works a treat clip chains on end of dumbells slide disks and collars on and hang off j hooks on rack!

Safe pressing

No twisting shoulders lifting weights into position.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Thinking outside the box, like it .

Could save you lots of ££££££££ ..... or it could end you :death:

Good luck


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Thinking outside the box, like it .
> 
> Could save you lots of ££££££££ ..... or it could end you :death:
> 
> Good luck


Tried it with light weights works great!

Will do chest weekend with 40kgs+ see how that goes.

Looked at brackets but thought at end of a hard set struggling to clip back in rack, im more likely throw out window.

With chains u just let go!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect idea .

How do you set up the bars and hooks on your rack when you bench press ?

Could you take a pic please of how they are positioned and where for safety / convenience etc


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Will do

When can


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Tried it with clips inside and outside disks both work.

Also put a clip at top to stop chain coming of hooks.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used dumbell hooks for about 4yrs if not longer. I've had one set welded up(due to me dropping 67kg's)and bought a second set off eBay cheap. I've now got 2 sets.

For me, anything above 40kg's i use the hooks because it saves my shoulders.

They'll easily hold 100kg per dumbell.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well just used chains, works a treat!

New problem

I can only get 40kgs on each dumbell

Need longer bars!!

So safe and simple to use,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mygym said:


> Well just used chains, works a treat!
> 
> New problem
> 
> ...


Get rid of them argos weights and get some proper ones then lol

- - - Updated - - -

was going to suggest ratchet straps as they can be hung from your rack and height adjusted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Get rid of them argos weights and get some proper ones then lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> was going to suggest ratchet straps as they can be hung from your rack and height adjusted


Argos ?

Not bought weights from them since i was at school!

Had some nice plastic ones full concrete lol


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I love my Power Hooks. I attached chains to them to overcome the problem when you drop them (they snap). They are great for starting your lift but what they fail to mention is that most people fail on the positive so you can't actually hook them back on.

You can see my set up for seated press and bench variations here:


----------

